

Crumbs or real money? - a10

Exxon just made the largest quarterly profit for any company EVER, and it just broke its own record for doing so.  Many of the startup are chasing ad dollars, which seems like just so many birds fighting over crumbs.  Is there any way to make money writing software for the oil industry?
======
sh1mmer
It's a reasonable question. In fact most of the internet industry is based on
advertising, even Google, Yahoo and MSN.

It seems like there are 2 models. 1) Provide advertising users really want
resulting in clicks 2) Provide a service to important to consumers/businesses
they can't live without it and are willing to pay for it

Right now mostly everyone is working on 1) by trying to be the company who can
sell another business a "guaranteed" customer.

A few companies (like 37signals) are working on 2) but that's much harder for
a number of reasons. Until the internet is more embedded in our lives it's
harder to provide a concrete value. Because the internet is so friction-less
it's very easy for someone to compete with you reducing your share of a small
market. Finally even now it's mostly middle class to upper class people with
good internet access, dramatically reducing the market size (Exxon obviously
sell to everyone).

------
menloparkbum
I don't know about the oil industry per se, but guys who write software for
trading energy futures make loads of money.

